# doppia lingua / madrelingua / bilingue



## dooncakes

Secondo voi, e` possibile essere "di doppia lingua madre italiana/inglese"? E` poi, s'e` possibile, come capita?


----------



## Peppethelondoner

Secondo me sarebbe più appropriato dire di "essere di madrelingua sia inglese che italiana"
Peppe


----------



## Necsus

O 'madrelingua inglese e italiano/a'. O anche 'bilingue inglese e italiano/a'.


----------



## Hermocrates

Mi spiace, purtroppo non ho mai sentito l'espressione "doppia madrelingua", né nel linguaggio quodiano, né nel campo accademico (nel campo delle differenze tra plurilinguismo acquisito vs. appreso).

In linguistica si usano espressioni come "bilinguismo/plurilinguismo precoce" (entro i 3-4 anni) per intendere un parlante nativo di più lingue (in opposizione a un parlante plurilingue di lingue acquisite successivamente all'infanzia, il quale pertanto pur fluente non è considerato un madrelingua).

EDITATO PER AGGIUNGERE:
Ho frainteso la domanda, forse, e quindi non so quanto possa essere stato chiaro nella risposta.  Il_ fenomeno del bilinguismo_ esiste - è documentato e studiato ampiamente. Lo conosco sia per esperienza personale (sono cresciuto in una famiglia plurilingue) sia per averlo studiato nel corso del mio curriculum (anche se non è il mio campo di specializzazione).
Quello che mi ha lasciato perplesso è solo l'_espressione_ "doppia madrelingua", che non ho mai sentito per chiamare questo fenomeno. Scusate la confusione! 

Rye


----------



## infinite sadness

Non ho mai studiato linguistica quindi mi fido del fatto che l'espressione "di doppia madrelingua" non esiste.
Però, secondo me è ben possibile che una persona parli due lingue fin dalla nascita. Penso al caso di bambini che nascono e crescono in una famiglia composta da due genitori di lingue diverse in uno stato o regione dove si parlano ufficialmente due lingue (ad esempio Bolzano) e apprendono le due lingue in contemporanea senza che una delle due prevalga sull'altra. In questi casi mi chiedo chi stabilisce qual è la lingua madre del soggetto? Potrebbe stabilirlo il soggetto stesso, ma in base a cosa? sorteggio?


----------



## Hermocrates

infinite sadness said:


> Penso al caso di bambini che nascono e crescono in una famiglia composta da due genitori di lingue diverse in uno stato o regione dove si parlano ufficialmente due lingue (ad esempio Bolzano) e apprendono le due lingue in contemporanea senza che una delle due prevalga sull'altra. In questi casi mi chiedo chi stabilisce qual è la lingua madre del soggetto? Potrebbe stabilirlo il soggetto stesso, ma in base a cosa? sorteggio?



Be', in questi casi si parla semplicemente di soggetti "bilingui" (o addirittura "trilingui", benché i veri nativi trilingue siano rari se non addirittura un mito, ma è un discorso lungo). 
Ci sono molte realtà di questo tipo: per esempio le comunità con due lingue ufficiali, oppure le famiglie in cui i genitori sono parlanti di due lingue diverse (e decidono di insegnarle entrambe ai figli), oppure ancora il caso di famiglie emigrate all'estero (i cui figli nascono e crescono nel paese straniero), etc solo per citare alcuni esempi di ambienti familiari particolarmente favorevoli per lo sviluppo del bilinguismo precoce (ovvero la reale condizione di madrelingua di più di una lingua). 

Questi parlanti semplicemente definiranno sé stessi bilingui quando vien chiesta la loro lingua madre, perché hanno di fatto due lingue madri. 
Non mi vengono in mente contesti in cui sia tassativo e necessario rispondere con una e una sola lingua, quindi non capisco bene da dove possa venire il tuo dubbio e la necessità di scegliere o sorteggiare una sola lingua delle due. Avevi in mente una qualche situazione?


Rye


----------



## Linnets

Io parlerei comunque di _lingua materna_ invece che _madrelingua_, calco dall'inglese _mother language_ ed espressione ambigua in italiano dato che _lingua madre_ è il capostipite di una famiglia di lingue (per esempio, _il latino è la lingua madre dell'italiano e delle lingue romanze_).


----------



## Hermocrates

Linnets said:


> Io parlerei comunque di _lingua materna_ invece che _madrelingua_, calco dall'inglese _mother language_ ed espressione ambigua in italiano dato che _lingua madre_ è il capostipite di una famiglia di lingue (per esempio, _il latino è la lingua madre dell'italiano e delle lingue romanze_).


 
Ancora più precisamente direi che un _madrelingua_ (di X) è un parlante la cui _lingua materna_ è X. 

Se per caso ho scritto da qualche parte "lingua madre" è stato un lapsus dall'inglese. "Lingua materna" sarebbe più appropriato.

In linguistica comunque si taglia la testa al toro: il termine tecnico è L1 (o lingua 1).  E se il parlante è bilingue, L1 corrisponde a due lingue.


Rye


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti,

Vi raccomando di mantenerci focalizzati sulla richiesta (di interesse squisitamente linguistico) di dooncakes:


dooncakes said:


> Secondo voi, e` possibile essere "di doppia lingua madre italiana/inglese"? E` poi, s'e` possibile, come capita?



Altrove abbiamo parlato della differenza tra madrelingua e lingua madre
Madrelingua

La possibilità di essere bilingui non riguarda la correttezza dell'espressione proposta.

Grazie per la vostra collaborazione.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## Hermocrates

dooncakes said:


> Secondo voi, e` possibile essere "di doppia lingua madre italiana/inglese"? E` poi, s'e` possibile, come capita?



Benché vi siano molte divergenze di opinione (o meglio molte interpretazioni) circa cosa sia il fenomeno del bilinguismo (divergenze causate dal fatto che si tratta di fatto di fenomeni umani complessi e spesso difficili da generalizzare), a grandi linee i linguisti sono d'accordo su una serie di punti.

Il bilinguismo (letteralmente: competenza linguistica di un parlante in due lingue) si classifica in due distinte categorie: il bilinguismo primario, o bilinguismo in senso stretto (ovvero un parlante madrelingua di due lingue) e bilinguismo secondario (ovvero un parlante madrelingua di una lingua che in seguito ne apprende un'altra straniera).

Al giorno d'oggi, il bilinguismo secondario è diffusissimo: tantissime persone al mondo imparano (almeno) una lingua straniera nel corso della loro vita, oltre alla loro lingua madre. Bilinguismo secondario significa semplicemente avere delle competenze linguistiche in una qualche L2 (lingua 2, ovvero lingua appresa, o comunque lingua straniera, che è diversa dalla lingua materna cioè la lingua acquisita nella prima infanzia). Per questo quando si parla comunemente di bilinguismo, non si intende il bilinguismo secondario che è banale, ma di quello primario.

Il bilinguismo primario o bilinguismo in senso stretto è quello a cui fai riferimento anche tu, ovvero un parlante madrelingua di due lingue. La definizione tecnica di bilinguismo è L1 = 2 lingue distinte. (Ovviamente un bilingue primario può in seguito apprendere una L2, cioé una lingua straniera, ma le sue "lingue materne" sono due invece che una come avviene solitamente nel parlante che cresce in un ambiente sostanzialmente monolingue). 

Ora, in quali circostanze si parla di bilinguismo (in senso stretto) e in quali no? 

Una nozione importante introdotta dai linguisti in questa distinzione è quella tra lingua _appresa_ e lingua _acquisita_. La lingua madre (o le lingue madri) vengono tipicamente _acquisite_ con l'uso: prima il bambino piccolo acquisisce la lingua madre per tentativi, sentendola parlare da chi lo alleva, sviluppando così un senso di "intuito" per la lingua, e solo in seguito, se frequenterà ad esempio una scuola, ne studierà la grammatica e la teoria. 
Per le lingue _apprese_ (tipicamente le L2) invece il processo è inverso: prima il parlante studia la grammatica o i modi d'uso e poi mette in pratica. 

Questa distinzione tecnica comunque è grossolana: ci sono casi in cui una lingua straniera viene _acquisita_, ma a dispetto di ciò è pur sempre una L2, non una lingua materna (L1). 

Esempio: un parlante di una certa lingua immigra in un Paese straniero in cui si parla una lingua che lui non conosce. Dopo anni di permanenza, a forza di interagire con i locali, avrà acquisito i rudimenti della lingua del posto, ma a prescindere dal livello di competenza che avrà raggiunto, questa lingua non è diventata la sua nuova lingua madre, bensì è, e rimane, una L2.

Alcuni esempi pratici di situazioni che favoriscono lo sviluppo del bilinguismo primario li ho citati prima: in sostanza un parlante è un bilingue naturale se nella prima infanzia è stato esposto con regolarità e più o meno stessa frequenza a due lingue nello stesso contesto (possibilmente il nucleo stesso familiare). 

Purtroppo la questione è molto complessa da descrivere e dall'ambito della glottodidattica si passa necessariamente alla neurolinguistica. Al di là del contesto socio-familiare, infatti, ci sono dettagli biologici e psicologici non indifferenti che entrano in gioco nel bilinguismo primario.

I neurolinguisti, in particolare, identificano tre fasce di età significative nel processo di acquisizione linguistica: le principali sono il bambino molto piccolo (fino ai 3-4 anni) e il post-pubertà (dai 12-13 in poi), e una zona grigia tra le due, quella dell'infanzia. 

Per semplificare al massimo la questione, la lingua è per l'essere umano uno strumento molto raffinato e potente di strutturalizzazione del pensiero: è di fatto un filtro usato dal nostro cervello per pensare, oltre che per comunicare. La lingua materna (o le lingue materne) hanno un impatto estremamente sentito sui processi linguistici del singolo parlante. 
Una prima "impostazione" del cervello avviene intorno ai 3-4 anni. Il processo si completa entro la pubertà. 

Di conseguenza dalla pubertà in poi, il cervello ha ormai "fissato" i suoi percorsi linguistici intorno alla lingua madre: per un parlante fino ad allora monolingue ogni lingua appresa in seguito sarà appresa come lingua straniera e filtrata dal cervello tramite la lingua madre. A prescindere dalle competenze (anche avanzate) che riuscirà a sviluppare in questa lingua, si tratterà comunque di una L2. 

Ultimata la lateralizzazione, la lingua materna è fissata per sempre. Una conseguenza importante è che un bambino che per qualche motivo non abbia appreso a parlare una lingua entro la pubertà (casi estremi di abbandono e/o bambini ferini) non sarà più in grado in seguito di apprenderne una, perché la sua conformazione cerebrale si è fissata in una forma che non prevede l'uso di alcuna lingua. 

Proprio in luce di questi sviluppi neurologici nel parlante, i linguisti più restrittivi considerano bilinguismo autentico solo quello sviluppato entro il primo assestamento (3-4 anni), mentre altri considerano bilinguismo primario anche quello che si sviluppa durante tutta l'infanzia prima della pubertà. 

Molto, di fatto, dipende dalle reali circostanze: per esempio, un parlante che da bambino piccolo (diciamo fino l'età dell'asilo) è stato esposto a una lingua, poi è stato dato in adozione a una famiglia che parla una lingua diversa e pian piano apprende questa nuova lingua, ma non ha più occasione di parlare l'altra, è bilingue? Dal punto di vista strettamente scientifico, no. Per essere bilingue ci deve essere una esposizione contemporanea e duratura a entrambe le lingue (possibilmente fino alla pubertà, quanto la lingua materna o le lingue materne sono definitivamente fissate). Non solo, ma la lingua materna non è semplicemente una lingua "compresa" passivamente: è la lingua di riferimento del parlante in questione. 

Un altro esempio: una famiglia emigra in un Paese dove si parla una lingua diversa dalla loro. Si stabiliscono e imparano la lingua del posto (L2). Hanno dei figli, a cui parlano un po' nella loro lingua originaria, e un po' nella L2 (perché comunque vivendo nel paese sarà il loro mezzo principale di comunicazione con gli altri). Questi loro figli saranno molto probabilmente dei bilingui. Quando cresceranno, e avranno a loro volta dei figli, probabilmente insegneranno ai loro figli la lingua del posto per semplicità e praticità. I nonni tuttavia, in famiglia continueranno probabilmente a esprimersi per lo più nella loro lingua originaria. Benché i nipotini non parlino più la lingua originaria ma quella del paese ospitante, per abitudine capiranno la lingua dei nonni. Tuttavia i nipotini, benché esposti fin dall'infanzia alla lingua dei nonni, lingua che comprendono anche molto bene, di solito non sono bilingue (a differenza dei loro genitori), ma sono di solito parlanti nativi (L1) della lingua del posto e conoscono come L2 la lingua dei nonni. 

E' un discorso ampio e complesso, ma questo è un primo assaggio di base per comprendere almeno gli strumenti usati per definire cosa sia bilinguismo e cosa no. 

Spero offra nuovi spunti per questa discussione. Dati gli strumenti scientifici generali, possiamo affrontare il discorso dei casi particolari.


Rye


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tanto per confermare quanto l'argomento "bilingue" e la possibile definizione del termine stesso siano dibattuti, uno degli argomenti più gettonati del forum C&S e proprio la definizione di questo termine.
Dopo non so quanti cambiamenti, correzioni, modifiche, non siamo ancora riusciti (e mai riusciremo) a trovare una definizione del termine che soddisfi tutti ed eviti le solite polemiche, frequentemente sterili, di chi a torto (molto spesso) o a ragione pretende di indicare più di una lingua nel proprio profilo, alla voce "native language".

Public profiles
Native language, Native of, something wrong in the template? 
"Native of" ambiguity when registering


----------



## infinite sadness

ryenart said:


> Be', in questi casi si parla semplicemente di soggetti "bilingui" (o addirittura "trilingui", benché i veri nativi trilingue siano rari se non addirittura un mito, ma è un discorso lungo).
> Ci sono molte realtà di questo tipo: per esempio le comunità con due lingue ufficiali, oppure le famiglie in cui i genitori sono parlanti di due lingue diverse (e decidono di insegnarle entrambe ai figli), oppure ancora il caso di famiglie emigrate all'estero (i cui figli nascono e crescono nel paese straniero), etc solo per citare alcuni esempi di ambienti familiari particolarmente favorevoli per lo sviluppo del bilinguismo precoce (ovvero la reale condizione di madrelingua di più di una lingua).
> 
> Questi parlanti semplicemente definiranno sé stessi bilingui quando vien chiesta la loro lingua madre, perché hanno di fatto due lingue madri.
> Non mi vengono in mente contesti in cui sia tassativo e necessario rispondere con una e una sola lingua, quindi non capisco bene da dove possa venire il tuo dubbio e la necessità di scegliere o sorteggiare una sola lingua delle due. Avevi in mente una qualche situazione?
> 
> 
> Rye


No, mi riferivo al fatto che la domanda iniziale non aveva trovato completa risposta, essendoci stato fraintendimento tra questione terminologica e questione sostanziale.



Linnets said:


> Io parlerei comunque di _lingua materna_ invece che _madrelingua_, calco dall'inglese _mother language_ ed espressione ambigua in italiano dato che _lingua madre_ è il capostipite di una famiglia di lingue (per esempio, _il latino è la lingua madre dell'italiano e delle lingue romanze_).


Anche "lingua materna", però, mi sembra espressione ambigua, in quanto fa pensare alla lingua parlata dalla madre, il che, chiaramente non è così. Si pensi al bambino orfano di madre.


----------



## Hermocrates

infinite sadness said:


> Anche "lingua materna", però, mi sembra espressione ambigua, in quanto fa pensare alla lingua parlata dalla madre, il che, chiaramente non è così. Si pensi al bambino orfano di madre.



Mi torna in mente un articolo che ho letto una volta in cui l'autore si chiedeva perché mai la tua terra d'origine sia la terra patria e la tua lingua sia la lingua madre... e non magari il contrario.  Era una finta polemica contro il "sessimo della lingua", molto divertente. 

Evidentemente "lingua materna" non è un'espressione politicamente corretta, ma è comunque un'espressione fissa che si usa da tempo nella lingua.  D'altra parte è ancorata all'idea tradizionale che il neonato sia accudito e allevato principalmente dalla madre. Ci sono pensatori convinti addirittura che il nascituro inizi a "sintonizzarsi" alla futura lingua nativa quanto è ancora ospite dell'utero materno, ma sono speculazioni lontane dalla dimostrabilità.

Ci sono state pseudo-teorizzazioni secondo cui il neonato avesse una lingua materna (quella affettiva, acquisita dal contatto con la madre) e una lingua "paterna" (quella sociale, acquisita grazie al tramite del padre che introduce gradualmente il figlio ancora bambino al mondo extra-familiare), ma se qualche idea del genere esiste ancora, intesa più o meno metaforicamente, è più probabilmente campo dell'antropologia non della linguistica. 

Comunque l'alternativa all'espressione "lingua materna" è parlare di "lingua nativa" (che ha comunque un potenziale di ambiguità: è la lingua di dove sei nato? La lingua dei tuoi genitori biologici? E se tu non parli la lingua dei tuoi genitori biologici o del paese in cui sei nato?).

Di qui un sacco di fraintendimenti, usati come diceva Paul, per difendere questa o quella interpretazione. 

O tagliare la testa al toro (povero toro?) e usare l'asettico lessico dei linguisti: L1 e L2. 

PS Comunque penso che ora i mod ci fustigheranno con un fascio di salice, perché il tema della discussione è il fenomeno del bilinguismo, non le espressioni per indicare "bilingue" e lingua nativa/materna/etc. 

Rye


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

Io sono bilingue franco-italiana, almeno cosi si dice tecnicamente, ma per farmi capire da tutti dico che sono di doppia madrelingua perchè chi non è del settore spesso si confonde e pensa che bilingue sia semplicemente uno che parla due lingue.

Posso farvi l'esempio della Francia, dove abito : negli annunci di lavoro cercano sempre personale "bilingue" che per loro significa gente che sappia esprimersi in Inglese, e nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi scrivono solo bilingue senza specificare la lingua, perchè si da per scontato che sia l'inglese.


----------



## infinite sadness

In realtà, se vale anche il dialetto tu saresti trilingue, siculo-franco-italiana.


----------



## anemos

Buonasera
una francese ha sposato un Libanese e vivono in Grecia (si sono conosciuti qui). Hanno una figlia. Secondo me questa ragazzina/bambina di 5 anni e' tripla madrelingua. Sua madre le parla sempre in francese, suo padre in arabo, tutti gli altri in greco e frequenta l'asilo greco. Da quando ha cominciato a parlare, parlava in tutte le tre lingue dipendendo a chi rispondeva. Voi che ne dite?

tanti saluti
anemos


----------



## infinite sadness

Sono casi che una volta erano rari ma ora con la globalizzazione vanno sempre più aumentando.
La questione terminologica, cioè se si possa dire "tripla madrelingua" o se invece bisogna attenersi al termine tecnico "trilingue", non toglie che queste situazioni esistono e che si possano parlare più lingue fin dalla nascita senza che una prevalga sull'altra.


----------



## Hermocrates

anemos said:


> Buonasera
> una francese ha sposato un Libanese e vivono in Grecia (si sono conosciuti qui). Hanno una figlia. Secondo me questa ragazzina/bambina di 5 anni e' tripla madrelingua. Sua madre le parla sempre in francese, suo padre in arabo, tutti gli altri in greco e frequenta l'asilo greco. Da quando ha cominciato a parlare, parlava in tutte le tre lingue dipendendo a chi rispondeva. Voi che ne dite?



Secondo me si tratta di uno di quei contesti particolarmente fertili per la crescita plurilingue.  Sicuramente la bambina è trilingue perché di fatto "parla" tra lingue... Quello che è molto prematuro dire è che sia "madrelingue di tre lingue", visto che ha solo cinque anni. Per il discorso (lungo) che avevo fatto precedentemente, è un po' arrischiato azzardare che un bambino così piccolo sia "nativo" di tre lingue (che è diverso dal dire che "parla tre lingue"). 

Come minimo bisognerebbe aspettare che crescendo ancora un po' si assestino le sue preferenze linguistiche. Essendo così piccolina non ha ancora consolidato le competenze linguistiche e inoltre le sue impostazioni linguistiche potrebbero ancora essere del tutto stravolte (esempio limite: si trasferisce in Finlandia e per vari motivi socio-familiari non parla mai più Greco, Arabo e Francese... il finladese diventa la sua "lingua madre" e scorda le altre che parlava quando era piccola).

Bisogna tenere a mente che il bilinguismo/plurilinguismo non sono degli "stati" fissi, ma il risultato di _dinamiche_. Un nativo bilingue, per esempio, può nel corso di molti anni "anche perdere" la fluenza che aveva in una delle sue due lingue materne, fino a quasi non sentirla più tale. Viceversa un bambino che è stato allevato in un contesto linguistico da piccolo, può diventare parlante nativo di un'altra lingua se rimosso dal contesto iniziale in un'età sufficientemente giovane. 

In sostanza, il bilinguismo/plurilinguismo nativo è un fenomeno complesso che deve assestarsi per bene prima di diventare tale. Ci sono troppi fattori in gioco che possono intervenire anche sottilmente e interferire così nell'esito. 

Secondo me il test più genuino per una lingua nativa è un test che solo il parlante stesso può farsi, ed è: "qual'è la lingua in cui pensi tra te e te? In cui sogni?" Puoi parlare tante lingue, ma sognerai sempre nella/e tua/e lingua/e nativa/e.  Difficilmente le lingue in gioco saranno più di una o due. 

C'è un fatto imprescindibile: la ricerca del cervello delle strategie più semplici e meno dispendiose in termini di fatica. E poi motivi molto soggettivi, affettivi, etc. 

La lingua nativa è qualcosa di più che una lingua con cui comunicare all'esterno: è la lingua con cui crei il mondo interiore. Ho parlato spesso con altri bilingui nativi e un fatto curioso che è emerso in tutti è che pur essendo nativi di due lingue, tutti hanno una lingua "preferita" in certi contesti (quando si arrabbiano, quando si commuovono, quando sognano...). 

Purtroppo (o forse ne è l'attrattiva maggiore) il plurilinguismo è un fenomeno molto soggettivo. Difficile da testare con precisione dall'esterno, e quello che il parlante dice di sé è semplicemente quello che lui/lei vuole far sapere/credere agli altri. 

Anche nella mia famiglia si parlano tre lingue (e mi riferisco all'entourage domestico, non alle lingue imparate a scuola o per lavoro ), eppure mi guardo bene dal dichiararmi  nativo trilingue. Forse qualcun altro lo farebbe nella stessa situazione, ma io per onestà non mi sento tale. Per me la terza lingua è alla stregua di qualsiasi altra lingua che ho imparato a scuola o per conto mio, se non peggio (visto che non l'ho neppure scelta ). C'è troppa distanza culturale e affettiva tra me e quell'idioma per sentirlo una lingua materna (a prescindere dalle mie competenze in tale lingua).


----------



## infinite sadness

Sono d'accordo.
Anche io ho fatto queste riflessioni pensando al mio pseudo bilinguismo (siciliano/italiano) e mi accorgo che mi capita di pensare e sognare in siciliano e in italiano. Quando parlo in siciliano non penso la frase in italiano e poi la traduco; cambio lingua a seconda delle persone con cui parlo, ma senza che ci sia una decisione preventiva in tal senso. Invece ho notato che quelli nelle cui famiglie non si parla il dialetto pensano la frase in italiano e la traducono mentalmente, e da questa operazione esce un linguaggio che appare innaturale.


----------



## Ghaladh

Una cosa divertente che sta capitando a me, cresciuto in una famiglia prettamente di lingua italiana non dialettale, è il fatto che ora che abito nella Svizzera tedesca sto facendo una gran confusione di linguaggi. All'inizio mi sono ambientato con l'uso dell'inglese che conoscevo abbastanza bene, ma con lo studio del tedesco e con l'uso sempre più frequente dello stesso, mi trovo spesso a parlare inglese ma di pensare le parole prima in tedesco per poi tradurle.
Chiacchierando di questa cosa con un amico neuro-biologo mi ha detto che ci sono delle zone della corteccia cerebrale preposte prettamente all'immagazzinamento delle conoscenze linguistiche.
Di fatto esiste una parte ben precisa della corteccia ove risiede la lingua primaria, mentre le altre si dividono in settori differenti. Mentre non è più possibile "rimuovere" la lingua primaria, una volta ben sedimentata nel cervello, è invece probabile dimenticare in gran parte una lingua secondaria se non la si esercita per anni, persino arrivandola a sostituire con un'altra, come sta capitando a me; nel mio caso, il mio amico mi ha spiegato, il tedesco sta prendendo fisicamente il posto riservato all'inglese, "spingendo" le conoscenze dell'inglese in recessi meno usati della corteccia cerebrale, ed ecco che si spiega la confusione che sto facendo con le lingue.


----------



## Hermocrates

Ghaladh said:


> Di fatto esiste una parte ben precisa della corteccia ove risiede la lingua primaria, mentre le altre si dividono in settori differenti. Mentre non è più possibile "rimuovere" la lingua primaria, una volta ben sedimentata nel cervello, è invece probabile dimenticare in gran parte una lingua secondaria se non la si esercita per anni, persino arrivandola a sostituire con un'altra, come sta capitando a me



Esatto! Molto interessante la conferma (e approfondimento del meccanismo) da parte del tuo amico neuro-biologo! 

In sostanza è esattamente il fenomeno a cui accennavo da qualche parte nel post #10, e il motivo pratico per cui dopo che si completa il processo di lateralizzazione degli emisferi cerebrali la lingua (o le lingue) nativa si fissa e tutte le altre apprese in seguito sono invece apprese dal cervello come "lingue straniere". 

Grazie per i dettagli aggiuntivi e la spiegazione.


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Nota di moderazione:*



> Amici,
> 
> Richiamo la vostra attenzione sul quesito centrale della discussione:
> 
> 
> è corretto dire _doppia lingua madre_?
> è più appropriato dire di "essere di _madrelingua_ sia inglese che italiana"?
> o è meglio la definizione 'madrelingua inglese e italiano/a', '_bilingue_ inglese e italiano/a'?
> 
> Vi prego quindi di attenerci al tema iniziale.
> 
> Grazie per la consueta collaborazione.
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

ryenart said:


> Be', in questi casi si parla semplicemente di soggetti "bilingui" (o addirittura "trilingui", benché i veri nativi trilingue siano rari se non addirittura un mito, ma è un discorso lungo).
> Ci sono molte realtà di questo tipo: per esempio le comunità con due lingue ufficiali, oppure le famiglie in cui i genitori sono parlanti di due lingue diverse (e decidono di insegnarle entrambe ai figli), oppure ancora il caso di famiglie emigrate all'estero (i cui figli nascono e crescono nel paese straniero), etc solo per citare alcuni esempi di ambienti familiari particolarmente favorevoli per lo sviluppo del bilinguismo precoce (ovvero la reale condizione di madrelingua di più di una lingua).
> 
> Questi parlanti semplicemente definiranno sé stessi bilingui quando vien chiesta la loro lingua madre, perché hanno di fatto due lingue madri.
> Non mi vengono in mente contesti in cui sia tassativo e necessario rispondere con una e una sola lingua, quindi non capisco bene da dove possa venire il tuo dubbio e la necessità di scegliere o sorteggiare una sola lingua delle due. Avevi in mente una qualche situazione?
> 
> 
> Rye




Esiste un caso in cui si è costretti a "sorteggiare" una sola lingua : in molti siti di traduttori dove si deposita il curriculum c'è posto per una sola lingua madre, il che per me è segno d'ignoranza, dato che non è tanto raro avere più di una lingua madre.

In quel caso io proprio non so che mettere se Francese o Italiano, perchè ho effettivamente due lingue madri di cui nessuna prevale sull'altra.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Lavinia.dNP said:


> Esiste un caso in cui si è costretti a "sorteggiare" una sola lingua : in molti siti di traduttori dove si deposita il curriculum c'è posto per una sola lingua madre, il che per me è segno d'ignoranza, *dato che non è tanto raro avere più di una lingua madre.
> *



Permettimi di dissentire: io di persone veramente bilingue ne conosco pochissime.
Ne conosco alcune che sostengono, credono, si spacciano per bilingue.
Detto questo, concordo sul fatto che dovrebbero lasciare spazio per almeno un paio di lingue sul quel modulo.


----------



## Hermocrates

Paulfromitaly said:


> Permettimi di dissentire: io di persone veramente bilingue ne conosco pochissime.
> Ne conosco alcune che sostengono, credono, si spacciano per bilingue.
> Detto questo, concordo sul fatto che dovrebbero lasciare spazio per almeno un paio di lingue sul quel modulo.



Sono d'accordo che sia inappropriato un solo campo per la lingua in simili moduli, visto che il bilinguismo reale esiste, ma mi viene da pensare che probabilmente mettere un solo campo per la lingua madre sia un "male necessario" in quei siti: infondo rimanda allo stesso problema che abbiamo spesso anche qui su WRF. 

Quanti traduttori sarebbero onesti e scriverebbero "bilingue" _solo se _realmente madrelingua di due lingue? Io sono convinto che _tutti_ dichiarerebbero di essere bi- o trilingui (includendo qualsiasi lingua abbiano studiato), pur non essendolo di lingua madre lingua, e questo creerebbe solo inaffidabilità e confusione. 

Detto questo, mi defilo prima che si abbattano su di noi le giuste ire dei mod, perché la discussione su questo problema non tange questioni linguistiche...


----------



## Markushock

Mi accodo a questo interessantissimo thread sul bilinguismo per interessarvi alla mia causa . 

Ho imparato più o meno contemporaneamente il russo e l'italiano, arrivando a padroneggiare perfettamente le due lingue più o meno verso i dieci anni. 

Ora, pur vivendo a Mosca, e ferequentando parlanti nativi di lingua russa, ho iniziato i miei studi presso la scuola italiana gestita dall'ambasciata italiana di Mosca.

Non ho mai studiato la lingua russa, la ho appresa dal vivo frequentando i miei coetanei e le persone che frequentavano i miei genitori. Abito in Italia dal 1991.

Questa premessa per dire che (i bilingue mi capiranno, ne sono sicuro):

- Penso indifferentemente in russo oppure in italiano;
- Quando cambio lingua, sento la lingua (il muscolo) muoversi in maniera differente.
- Sogno in entrambe le lingue (abitando da più di dieci anni in Italia, i miei sogni vanno sempre più virando verso l'italiano; continuo comunque a sognare in russo, ogni tanto).

Non posseggo però alcuna competenza riguardante la grammatica della lingua russa, e messo di fronte ad una tastiera cirillica avrei dei gravi problemi nello scrivere correttamente, non essendo il russo, a differenza dell'italiano, una lingua foneticamente univoca (a lettera A corrisponde il suono a);

Generalmente, riesco a scrivere correttamente; vocalmente, sono perfettamente bilingue.

Detto questo, secondo la vostra opinione, posso definirmi bilingue tout-court? 

Ciao,
Mark.


----------



## Undeader

Non ho letto tutto il post, ma credo che comunque sia possibilissimo, basta avere origini sia anglofone che italiane, o con qualunque combinazione linguistica.


----------

